
The Information Age Is Over; Welcome to the Experience Age - okket
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/09/the-information-age-is-over-welcome-to-the-experience-age/
======
paulpauper
An interesting thought, but the author doesn't offer enough specifics . The
'experience stack' didn't make any sense to me.

 _..into a status box, add metadata such as your location and select from a
hierarchy of emotions for how you feel_

He means list of emotions? Its not a hierarchy.

This is why I don't read TechCrunch. The quality has really gone downhill. It
just seems like a place to pitch the latest ephemeral start-up or app.

~~~
lpsz
Outlets like The Information [1] are more like TechCrunch of 2006 with
thoughtful analysis and researched facts, not just latest app hype. It's $$
paywalled, but maybe that's what it takes to produce non-clickbait stuff
today.

[1] [https://www.theinformation.com/](https://www.theinformation.com/)

~~~
askafriend
It's insanely expensive. Like $400 a year.

------
return0
This pile of horseshit is too bad even by techcrunch standards.

~~~
qq66
Agreed, but there is a kernel of truth in it -- the consumer Internet was
first marveled at for "look what you can learn!" and now has moved toward
"look how you can be entertained!" The Web used to be a library replacement...
Now it's a movie theater replacement.

------
jasode
Instead of _discrete_ concepts of "Information Age" \--> "Experience Age", I
think it makes more sense to reframe it as a _continuum_ from
asynchronous&text --> realtime&media. What's happening now with network higher
bandwidth virtual reality is a continuation of "social networking" that's been
happening since people exchanged letters via horses and ships.

Yesterday's communication was more symbols (text, emoticons, status) and more
asynchronous (mailing letters, email, Usenet, BBS systems, etc).

Today's sharing is richer media... someone wears a GoPro while surfing,
hiking, etc to record 4k hidef video... and less asynchronous, the hiker
uploads it to YouTube within the hour.

Tomorrow, it would be 4k/8k 360 3D VR video streamed in realtime.

Both dimensions of text-vs--media and asycnhronous-vs-realtime can evolve
independently.... AOL AIM chat is realtime but it's low fidelity text. IMAX 4k
3D video is hi fidelity, but sharing it is asynchronous (via movie theaters,
BluRay, or NetFlix)

What the author calls "experience age" is those dimensions converging towards
both richer media + realtime sharing.

------
starchild3001
Not sure how this article bubbled up to #2 spot. I don't find the argument
credible and/or get it.

~~~
Udo
8 points within 30 minutes = second place on the front page, an article of
questionable quality and substance from TC, I agree that HN's ranking
algorithm could use some serious tweaking.

It's also interesting to see how younger articles with more upvotes are placed
lower than this one (for example, the FSM Akka article at the time of this
comment).

 _Edit_ : they seem to have fixed it.

------
lpsz
We're also consuming differently: information is algorithmically curated (see
Facebook News Feed, recent feed changes on Twitter/Instagram, etc.) Previously
it was possible to see everything, the raw data so to say, now only a subset
remains.

~~~
paulpauper
Probably because there is way too much information. If you have 500 friends
and you saw everything, your news feed would be like rush hour.

------
xiphias
Sensors are just part of the information age that's impacting people's life
more and more. Also status updates are done on instagram, fit bit, GPS and
other sensors, though I don't see enough reason to do these for myself.

------
dano
I think they're trying to own a phrase "experience age" "experience 2.0" etc.

------
nightcracker
Choosing your emotion from a list of emotions rings a very dystopian bell for
me.

------
mitchtbaum
Numerous articles in search results for "age of experience" suggests this as
well.

